# Seiko 5's...



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Dizz started a thread with 2 great pics of his new Seiko 5 arrival and a beauty

it is too.

Was wondering how many Seiko 5's are out there...?

This arrived today and is my first...

*A SEIKO 5, Model 6309 8230*



















kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Alexus

I think I have that watch - or at least one very similar - only mine's on a bracelet. Seiko is a conundrum... they make such sturdy, reliable, good-looking watches that it's a wonder anyone buys anything else. I've had about half a dozen 5s and loved them all. I guess they're a bit ubiquitous, so don't have that air of exclusivity about them but, hey, for the price...?

I have funds ready and waiting for a really good, serious watch; but it will be hard to give up my Seiko.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

squareleg said:


> Seiko is a conundrum... they make such sturdy, reliable, good-looking watches that it's a wonder anyone buys anything else. I've had about half a dozen 5s and loved them all. I guess they're a bit ubiquitous, so don't have that air of exclusivity about them but, hey, for the price...?


Agree with all you say there, but I am put off by the '5' badge. I have a few 6139 chronos and would like a Speedtimer, but when I see the badge on some editions... h34r:

Same with some of the TV screen/rectangular 5s. Some, but by no means all, are good looking like the 6106 below -there was one on the sales forum the other day.










but when I see the 5 badge, aaargh!

I can tolerate 'DX' badges, love Seahorses and Sealions, Weekdaters and I even eBay search on Diashocks, but that badge...

I know it's my problem; I bought a lovely 1973 crisp dialled 5 from a fellow forummer in 2006, but I can't bring myself to wear it.










It's that bloody badge. Spoiled a generation of great watchfaces.  Am I alone on this one?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I have this one that i want to mod, but cant do anything i fancied!










And have this one for my birthday in a months time


----------



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

_Dizz started a thread with 2 great pics of his new Seiko 5 arrival and a beauty _

it is too.

Was wondering how many Seiko 5's are out there...?

This arrived today and is my first...

Guess what? Ive just bought my second '5'  and will post some pics of it in the next few days.

So it seems Im not put off by the '5' badge.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

> It's that bloody badge. Spoiled a generation of great watchfaces.  Am I alone on this one?


Could be... the only thing wrong with the badge, as far as I can see, is that it doesn't say 'Omega' or 'Rolex' or whatever! :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I am very picky when it comes to logo's, could never wear some brands, but the "5" has never bothered me, it's better than the Citizen 7's eagle, not a btter watch though. :tongue2:

I don't have a "5" at the mo so suggest that rather than not wear it, you sell it to me. 



grey said:


> Agree with all you say there, but I am put off by the '5' badge. I have a few 6139 chronos and would like a Speedtimer, but when I see the badge on some editions... h34r:
> 
> but when I see the 5 badge, aaargh!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

:thumbup:



grey said:


> ............Same with some of the TV screen/rectangular 5s. Some, but by no means all, are good looking like the 6106 below -there was one on the sales forum the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know............I bought it ! :thumbup: off of Martyn (S67) - hopefully it'll turn up soon. Same as that above but the black dialled version. I bought it cos I liked the look of it with or without the "5". 

Not the first Seiko 5 that I've bought - the last one I gave to the father in law and he's pleased with it, its his beater and he managed to take a chip out of the crystal a while back  .........so off to Roy for a new crystal - great watches for the money though.

I don't have a problem with the 5 logo, but there are a few dials that I think would look better without it.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the only one i've had was this one....the strange_too desert diver modded '5' atlas


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Seeing MrT's Howard modified 5 reminded me that I did have this one for a while. Couldn't pick fault with the 5 badge so I decided to dislike 18mm lug sizes (with tapered straps they look puny).










Amazing value from Mr Ng in Honkers, though 

While we are (OK, I am h34r: ) whingeing, why do so many watches have display backs in easily scratchable crystal. The last watch I bought before joining the forum was a Seiko kinetic with a sapphire crystal and hardlex display back. Now the crystal is clear (but has a small chip), but the so-called display back is shot to buggery.

In fact, why is easily damaged mineral glass used at all when polishable acrylic and tough sapphire are so readily available?

I have one of Roy' delightful display back RLT16's but am afraid to wear it for fear of scratching it, yet delight in wearing my RLT29 because the crystals are sapphire and the cases (which as Roy spelt out clearly when he announced the model, were likely to have handling marks from poor storage of the TAG protype cases) look 'lived in' from day one.


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a blue one  Nice enough watch for the money, just feels a bit small and I agree with the strap comment.


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

I have just bought these watches last sunday. Great watches, No scrathes all over, New old stock (i guess) The watches never seem to be worn by anyone.

Exclude the citizen in the pic!

The first watch is Seiko 5 automatic 21 Jewels with dark blue dial and white dots (.) all over the dial that can be spotted only from few angles. The back case is marked *A~7009-7031 A1, 8N1895 * and on the bottom of the dial at 6, its marked *7009-345AA*

The second watch too is a Seiko 5 automatic 21 jewels. The back case is marked *ES 7S26-7030 A0, 6N0990*


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Sold my white dialed Atlas a short while ago.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Used to own this but gave it to my cousin as he's only ever had quartz watches.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

My 4 5s. 2 on the left I wear often (note the time being that same on these). The other 2 I wear when ever. The first 3 got bands from Roy's site a few years ago. The far right came that way. The black one gets the most abuse (Wearing it while working or shooting 9mm and .40 pistols, 12ga shotgun and an AR-15 in 5.56. Still runs fine.


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

here's my two:



















first one is great but runs really fast. second one is hammered. even more so after i forgot to take it off before a gig (i'm a drummer) and now it stops and starts of its own accord. even before that it was a noisy on wind.

time for service methinks.


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi People

Seiko 5's are the business, I have two and love them, although I would also like a white faced Atlas.



















(the Atlas photo is borrowed)

Dave S


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

You really hate the [5] badge?

I love the [5] badge.










ORIENT! Now THERE'S something to hate!


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

-and now the issue I've been ignoring:

You can't hand wind these can you?

It has to be the rotor, yes?


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

C.W. said:


> You really hate the [5] badge?
> 
> I love the [5] badge.
> 
> ...


The way the outer minute dial is done, IMO is really kewl :thumbup:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Here's one of my '5's, which seems to date from '78, when I was born


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Here's Mak B' s new 5 posted on Saturday should be with you by Tuesday. (i have PM'd you the trackn #)


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

I know this is crap but I just can't get with the 5 on the dial


----------



## escyman (Apr 5, 2008)

media_mute said:


> I know this is crap but I just can't get with the 5 on the dial


Same here so I modded it and put on a solid link oyster.Vast improvement I think.Thanks for looking.


----------



## adrianwong (Jun 16, 2008)

My newish Seiko 5 military! Looking for a nice leather strap for it. Anyone got any ideas? (photo taken with my phone!)










I thought perhaps the black darlena pilot on timefactors would suit it nicely, but ideally I'd like to find a dark brown one with contrast stitching.

-Adrian


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

You dont fancy swapping that one for a green one do you!?

Strap wise, get in touch with Toshi before he's off on his hols!


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

s67 said:


> Here's Mak B' s new 5 posted on Saturday should be with you by Tuesday. (i have PM'd you the trackn #)


thanks Martyn, thats the fella  :thumbup: - The girlfriend is gonna pick it up from the depot today - can't wait to get my mits on it 

cheers,

Mark_B


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

An hour at the market last weekend and stumbled on this 1977 SEIKO 5, 6309 "non-runner."

Bit of a risk I know but for only a few dollars, I figured at least I can use it for parts.

Got it home and whipped the back off to find pieces of caseback gasket

rubber stuck under the pendulum and against the balance wheel.

Some careful tweezer work, some air blown over the movement, a change of

hands and an hour of dremel work on the case....

Have been wearing it since Sunday night and it's running sweet.

Original hands...










Cleaned up caseback...










The crystal still has some light scratches but nothing too distracting...


----------



## JustWatchMe (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi guys,

New to the forum and on the look out for a new watch, but currently wear a 5!


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

This is mine and its on the sales forum ( sorry for the blatant plug )


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

two of the same watch capturing how different the dial can look in different light


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## bornentertainer (Jan 17, 2008)

I love the Seiko 5's my Favorites are the 5400/5401 like the pictures below and I have quite a few!!



















I also have a 5000 and a 5480 I never noticed till today that the Blue one has both 5 and DX on the dial.


----------



## bornentertainer (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh Yes, I also have a few of the new ones!


----------

